# Red Button resets



## spikor (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a 722K ans 2- 222k's 722 every now and then have to do a red Button Reset because it Locks up. One 222 locks up Multiple times some time 3 to 4 times in 30 minutes or 60 minutes then might go days without reseting. Then you might have to Red Button reset it 2 or 3 Times within Hours due to it Locking up. Then it might happen again in 10 minutes. Then you might go for days and it will be O.K. Other 222 is less noticeable because it is not watched too much but I noticed Today it took a reset on its own please wait 5 Minutes as it Loads message. What causes it to Lock up? Faulty Equipment? Faulty LNB? too Long of a Cable run? ( Longest run is about 80 ft. ) I have the Protection Plan. I was about ready to Cancel but they told me they will send out a new 722 and 2 new 222's incase they are needed they will check everything IF needed they will switch out the ones that I own to New ones and put it down as me Owning the new ones that they replace IF needed. BUT will check everything to see IF the Red Button resets can be resolved? I was just wondering what causes it to Lock up multiple times with No rhyme or reason? I am willing to Relocate the Dish to have a Shorter Cable Run IF the 80 Ft cable run is too long? BUT it is spliced ( I added some footage ) when we moved the TV around to have enough cable to get to the receiver but that is on the 722. The 222 that gives me the Most problem has the Shortest cable run of about 30 ft.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The cable runs are within the limits (200 ft.). It could be a number of things since it is occurring on both models. Have you tried unplugging the receivers from the electrical outlet the have the receiver reboot and reload the software?

It appears you have a technician scheduled to come to your home. Be sure to let him know what occurs with the different receivers. If you have further questions please let me know. Thanks.



spikor said:


> I have a 722K ans 2- 222k's 722 every now and then have to do a red Button Reset because it Locks up. One 222 locks up Multiple times some time 3 to 4 times in 30 minutes or 60 minutes then might go days without reseting. Then you might have to Red Button reset it 2 or 3 Times within Hours due to it Locking up. Then it might happen again in 10 minutes. Then you might go for days and it will be O.K. Other 222 is less noticeable because it is not watched too much but I noticed Today it took a reset on its own please wait 5 Minutes as it Loads message. What causes it to Lock up? Faulty Equipment? Faulty LNB? too Long of a Cable run? ( Longest run is about 80 ft. ) I have the Protection Plan. I was about ready to Cancel but they told me they will send out a new 722 and 2 new 222's incase they are needed they will check everything IF needed they will switch out the ones that I own to New ones and put it down as me Owning the new ones that they replace IF needed. BUT will check everything to see IF the Red Button resets can be resolved? I was just wondering what causes it to Lock up multiple times with No rhyme or reason? I am willing to Relocate the Dish to have a Shorter Cable Run IF the 80 Ft cable run is too long? BUT it is spliced ( I added some footage ) when we moved the TV around to have enough cable to get to the receiver but that is on the 722. The 222 that gives me the Most problem has the Shortest cable run of about 30 ft.


----------



## spikor (Aug 12, 2008)

I have done that as well 30 Second unplug....5 Minute unplugs....Over Night Unplugs.... and nothing seems to fix it. Besides going sometime for days with no red button resets due to it locking up. On the 222 sometimes TV A has no problems due to not changing the Channel BUT TV B would loose Picture or not respond when changing a Channel etc. 97% of the Time it is TV B that has the problem. Then I do a Red Button reset next time I will try TV A and see the outcome IF it is O.K or not but I assume IF TV B will not change TV A probably the Channel on the Reciever will not change either......going to test that Theory next time. All receivers had the Module added for OTA Antennas. I wish they never tried that Cost Cutting Measure taking the Antenna Coaxial Port out and covering it with a Cover and IF you preferred then you could BUY a Module and take off the Cover and Slide it in. IF you wanted to hook up a Antenna. My Older 722 that I had years ago with it came STANDARD with the Built in Coaxial Port for a Antenna hookup OTA never saw any problems with it. I wish they would make NEW 722's like they did back Years ago Best Receiver I ever had.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

Red button? Buggy software. Got 7.52 on my 722k and just locked up on the guide screen.


----------



## spikor (Aug 12, 2008)

HDlover said:


> Red button? Buggy software. Got 7.52 on my 722k and just locked up on the guide screen.


 Flip down the right side door Red ( Reset ) Button is behind it.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

Does the reset button do anything different from holding down the power button to reboot it?


----------

